
2001: Linux is cancer, says Ms. 2019: can we join the official Linux-distros ML? - ponytech
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/27/microsoft_linux_distro_list/
======
simonblack
MSFT: "Embrace, Extend, Extinguish"

Well, here comes the "EMBRACE" part.

Excuse me if I happen to be a tad skeptical.

